# Games Day Australia 2011!



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, it's true, the land down under is holding a games day for the first time I can remember next year. It was announced at today's Golden Daemon finals in the Sydney Battle Bunker, for those who are interested. I am very excited about this, and I'm sure my fellow Aussies (well, the ones who can get to Sydney, anyway) will be too. It's happening on the 1st of October 2011, and I believe it's at Moore Park, although I'm not sure on this point.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well there's no way I'll be able to afford going, being on a pension and all. Plus I don't really like Sydney. It's not that I have anything against people from there, I just wasn't all that impressed by it on the two occasions I've been there, in fact I couldn't get out of there fast enough. Now Melbourne on the other hand I love, and I regret not visiting the city more often when I lived in Geelong. It would be nice if they alternated venues for Games Day between Sydney and Melbourne, as I would consider going if it were in Melbourne, provided I could muster up enough cash of course.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm games day in australia.. Sounds like a good place to have a games day for those of us who live next door to australia  Might have to consider going to this


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohhh FUCK YERR!!!

That will be fucking epic!!

Haha, for me, money shalt be no issue, as it is the day before my b-day!! BEST PRESENT EVER!!!



This is just great news!! Thanks coke123, i would've been at GD finals, but i only came 4th at regionals in sydney  haha oh well


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

What was the 'secret' thing that they announced at the Battle Bunker?
It wouldn't happen to be this, would it?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

This was indeed the secret thing being announced at the bunker. Also, golden daemon is happening earlier next year to accomodate it happening at Games Day, and there is a new category for next year- A sort of painted army comp. Has to be mounted on a realm of battle board segment, and I think it has to be painted between now and when golden daemon is done. Points given for placement, conversions, and of course, painting.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

maybe you could ask the GW dudes directly why you have to pay far more than anyone else in the world for your plastic crack


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

In all fairness, I'm pretty sure Canada has it as bad as we do. But yeah, it is one thing we all don't seem to know how to answer. A tactical squad is $62, can anyone explain that without the use of a magical gremlin?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quick update. You've probably all got the email by now, but the venue is the Australian Technology Park, Sydney. Tickets go on sale on the first of March.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> In all fairness, I'm pretty sure Canada has it as bad as we do. But yeah, it is one thing we all don't seem to know how to answer. A tactical squad is $62, can anyone explain that without the use of a magical gremlin?
> Reply With Quote


unfortunately no, last time I checked, tac squad in canada is 42$ and the aus dollar and cad dollar are virtually the same

EDIT: lol, fortunately I should say  unfortunate that you guys have to pay so much :/


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> maybe you could ask the GW dudes directly why you have to pay far more than anyone else in the world for your plastic crack


GW has to fulfill it's minimum dickhead quota for the year. You pay ~35$AUD for a tactical squad, We pay 62$AUD. 177% increase. I hear next year they're going to include a free punch in the face with every purchase.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

oblivion8 said:


> unfortunately no, last time I checked, tac squad in canada is 42$ and the aus dollar and cad dollar are virtually the same
> 
> EDIT: lol, fortunately I should say  unfortunate that you guys have to pay so much :/


What? I thought they just hated the colonies! The bastards!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> What? I thought they just hated the colonies! The bastards!


lol sorry for rekindling old rivalries xD
as it is though, Canada still pays more than the UK I think but the US pays less then Canada if I am correct?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Speaking of old rivalries, I really wish Games Day was being held in Melbourne. I'd consider going then. I love Melbourne, Sydney on the other hand, not so great. Nothing could get me to go to Sydney again. I've been there twice, and on both occasions couldn't leave there quick enough.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Speaking of old rivalries, I really wish Games Day was being held in Melbourne. I'd consider going then. I love Melbourne, Sydney on the other hand, not so great. Nothing could get me to go to Sydney again. I've been there twice, and on both occasions couldn't leave there quick enough.


Then clearly you were in the wrong part of Sydney, seeing as the 'Sydney City' area extends out into west woop woop these days. I myself live on the Northern Beaches of Sydney and they are quite lovely.

Not sure about going to Games Day. Kinda made plans to go the UK one and meet up with some Heresy folk. Then they go pull a fast one on me. However from what I here and GD not being the UK one, ends up just being a big tournie with a few perks ie Golden Daemon. Maybe next year if they bother to keep if going.

PS: when was the last AUS GD? Seeing as GW say it is 'returning'.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> Speaking of old rivalries, I really wish Games Day was being held in Melbourne. I'd consider going then. I love Melbourne, Sydney on the other hand, not so great. Nothing could get me to go to Sydney again. I've been there twice, and on both occasions couldn't leave there quick enough.


I dont mind Sydney.
Been there quite a few times.
Although haven't been out west very much. Spend most of my time in the city or just south of.

Melbourne, on the other hand, i cant stand.
Everyone from Melb thinks its the best place in the world, but everyone else in Australia i know hates it. :laugh:

Would be nice to go to GD, but dont think im going to be able to due to work.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Melbourne, on the other hand, i cant stand.
> Everyone from Melb thinks its the best place in the world, but everyone else in Australia i know hates it. :laugh:


Everybody knows Perth is the best city in Australia, lol, well I think so anyway. Then I rank Adelaide and Melbourne an equal second. The only downside Perth has is it's isolation to the rest of the world.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> I dont mind Sydney.
> Been there quite a few times.
> Although haven't been out west very much. Spend most of my time in the city or just south of.


Yeah, western sydney is the area that we sort of hide under the sofa when visitors come. The north, south and east are quite nice, though.



KingOfCheese said:


> Melbourne, on the other hand, i cant stand.
> Everyone from Melb thinks its the best place in the world, but everyone else in Australia i know hates it. :laugh:
> 
> Would be nice to go to GD, but dont think im going to be able to due to work.


Seconded. I don't get the draw of Melbourne. Went there once for an archery comp, and it was... less than impressive. And since I'm a Sydneysider, I always get people telling me how much better Melbourne is. They always cite the same stuff-

-1) "It's got better shopping"- WOW! You have shops? What the fuck are they? You must show me. But oh wait, I've already spent all my money on plastic crack, at the sydney battle bunker.

-2) "It's got a better art/museum/culture scene"- We have museums too. And that's assuming that I care.

As far as I can see, Sydney has everything Melbourne has. I just don't have to pay Jetstar $99 to use the stuff in Sydney.

On the other hand, one place I did enjoy was Adelaide. Or should I say "Radelaide". Very pleasant when you get past the whole shark attacks and bodies in barrels of acid thing .


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Pfft, Adelaide is even worse than Melbourne.

I call Adelaide the "Volcano".
Its the only place in the world you have to go uphill to get inside a hole. :laugh:

And yes, i have only ever heard good things about Perth.
Just a pity its out in the middle of nowhere. May as well be a different country. :laugh:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The only complaint I have about Perth is the drivers. And even then I wasn't technically in perth, so I can't say if it's a justified complaint.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> May as well be a different country.


Little history lesson for you all, back when they were planning the federation of Australia, Western Australia almost did end up a different country. It took quite a lot of convincing on the part of the other colonies for WA to join.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think games day Australia should be moved to Yorkshire


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nah, the real punch to the nuts would be moving it to New Zealand.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Um, Melbourne has trams.
Shouldn't that be one of the major features of the "Why Melbourne is good." discussion?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's also the most multi-cultural city in Australia.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> It's also the most multi-cultural city in Australia.


isn't that the politically correct way of saying its full of immigrants ?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Um, Melbourne has trams.
> Shouldn't that be one of the major features of the "Why Melbourne is good." discussion?


Sydney also has trams (albeit far fewer than melbourne). It's just that no-one cares about them. For public transport we've got buses, trains, and god forbid, the footpath. Why are trams a factor, of all things?



tu_shan82 said:


> It's also the most multi-cultural city in Australia.


Arguably so. How do you define multi-cultural?

Sydney has Manly and Bondi Beaches. It also has the harbour bridge and the opera house. In the movies, what do they always show as the token Australian thing having the crap bombed out of by aliens? Not the bloody MCG, that's for sure!

As I write this, I just realised that by creating this thread I've opened a whole can of worms that I didn't really want to. WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?!?!?!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

By multi-cultural I mean a diverse range of ethnic groups, and the cultural offerings they provide.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> By multi-cultural I mean a diverse range of ethnic groups, and the *cultural offerings* they provide.


Is that a good thing or a bad thing? :laugh:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It will NEVER be alternated between Sydney and Melbourne while the head office is in the arse end of Sydney (Ingleburn).

Until they move HQ to Clayton, it will stay in Sydney and continue to be a loss leader.
(OTOH, there's money to be made by the free publicity should they want to take advantage of it - ATN 7 (FTA commercial TV channel for Sydney is also in that park).


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

coke123 said:


> The only complaint I have about Perth is the drivers. And even then I wasn't technically in perth, so I can't say if it's a justified complaint.


It's true - Perth drivers suck, most of them are too busy talking on their mobiles (especially truck drivers:ireful2. I take the train just to avoid them.


----------

